# Any Fort Worth concert goers?



## Tedski (Jul 8, 2015)

Is there anyone on this forum in or near Fort Worth? The wife and I are going to the Sunday matinee performance, August 30, at Bass Hall. It would be great to meet a kindred spirit from the TC boards.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2015)

I live in Grapevine and go to school in Arlington, but I've only been to concerts in Dallas.


----------

